# Ice Cold Doubles



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

<P class=MsoBodyText style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Breezy and bone cold today but my crew was ready to fish no matter what. Charles and Bill had brought their son?s Anthony, Zack and Will down to fish from Birmingham AL. I had Bill and 9 yr old Zack and 11 yr old Will in my boat Capt Anthony took Charles and Anthony with him. We started out together but had to split up to get on the fish. The bite was slow with water temperature 51 early but we mangedeto put a few trout and reds in the boat. I found a protected area out of the wind so the boy?s would not freeze and starting plugging a few trout. The bite was slow but steady. Around 10:30 the water was up to, 54 and the bite picked up with trout coming in at a steady pace. Called over the other boat and we fished side by side to finish off our limits along with a few drums and heads. Zack and Will were some real troopers I had to give Zack my hat and jacket to keep him warm, but these two young ones had ablast and toughed it out and ended up with a box full of fish. Thanks Capt. Anthony for helping out today Job well done. All fish caught 2 to 32 ft under corks with live shrimp.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">TWO BOATS!<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">125 TROUT<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">6 REDS<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">7 Drums<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">4 Heads<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">1 Bass<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">CAPT GENE DUGAS<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">985-640-0569<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">www.ratherbe-fishing.com<o></o>


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Where did you get into 32 foot of water? Over at the rigs? Getting Precious buttered up now for a trip, just had to buy her a new car :shedevil


----------

